

CNN Turk is no longer independent, should no longer be called CNN - umutgultepe
https://www.change.org/petitions/cnn-international-must-pull-its-name-franchise-from-cnn-turk

======
lispm
CNN was independent? When?

I still can remember all the US military propaganda on CNN during the Iraq
war.

------
frankblizzard
In which countries exactly do you assume CNN to be independent?

